# Goodbye Lopsy boy



## crystal (Apr 20, 2011)

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/14760_1268526066946_1043646129_824374_2976302_n.jpg


----------



## crystal (Apr 20, 2011)

Oops it seems I can't remember how to post a picture.

It's still feeling very surreal that he's gone. This morning when I got up I found Lopsy limp and unable to stand up properly. He wasn't alert or eating so I knew something was really wrong. I took him to the vet and she thought he might have had meningitis or a stroke because it seemed like something neurological. He wasn't responding at all, he had no reflexes. I felt like there was no hope for him so I had to make the hard decision to have him put down. I held him for a bit and he made some [horrible] squeaking noises. The gave him to the vet and she took him away and he passed away quietly in the other room before she put him to sleep.

I feel sad to walk past the hallway and he's not there. He was a very sweet bunny. I'm just trying to focus on the positive that he's not suffering.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh Crystal, I'm so sorry.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Lopsy.

Susan


----------



## Nela (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Crystal


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 20, 2011)

We're so sorry for you loss Crystal. It always leaves such a big hole in your heart and even under the best of circumstances it's never easy having to say goodbye to such a sweet friend. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 20, 2011)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## crystal (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I'm sad at times but trying to focus on how happy he was. Trying to forget how unwell he was at the very end. 

I came home from the vet yesterday and had about an hour to get ready for a job interview which was far from ideal. But I got a call today offering me the job so I'm pleased about that.

I am amused in a way, it might be my weird sense of humour but Lopsy was a disabled rabbit and the job is a disability employment support worker job... I find it ironically amusing or something. When I got to the interview I said straight up that I had a hard morning because my rabbit died and they were understanding. I didn't say that he was a disabled rabbit, I think I will tell them that on my first day haha


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss of Lopsy :0(.

Kudos to you for being able to manage to attend the interview and "Wow" on the result. 

Perhaps Lopsy will see you helping the people there and there will be big bunny approval from his spirit.

Jo x


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 1, 2011)

Just reading this now, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## buns2luv (May 1, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your boy!! ray:


----------

